# Poorboys



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

Just treated myself to some new products ..( Poorboys white diamond and dodo need for speed). So i was wondering what your thoughts are on these products

steve


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Yeah good stuff, love the New Look Trim Gel and EZ Creme glaze smells so good i want to eat it lol!


----------



## 028butlerboy (Apr 2, 2010)

White diamond is awesome at what it does, never tried need for speed though.


----------



## trimTim (Jun 3, 2010)

I use the white diamond on a few silver cars that we have and find it to be very good. I always use their sealant as well as a wax, but the white diamond leaves a very good finish before i apply everything else.


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

mark328 said:


> Yeah good stuff, love the New Look Trim Gel and EZ Creme glaze smells so good i want to eat it lol!


Whoops, totally not what you were looking for ( Memo to self " READ POSTS BEFORE REPLYING)

err, havent used either, but any Poorboys/Dodo is great


----------



## steve84typer (Oct 11, 2010)

I've just used PB black hole on my red civic and found it to be an excellent product :buffer:


----------



## littlejack (Jun 11, 2008)

I've been using dodo for while now but never tried poorboys before so i thought i'd give it a try all i need is the right weather now


----------

